# What to charge.



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you think $10.00 is too much for this baby hat? It is for 0-3 months. 

Thanks for helping me with my pricing. I am getting my page ready so I can start selling my items.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Look up what that kind of thing sells for on Etsy! I would think that 10.00 would be too low, but that is my area and my experience. Very cute hat- btw!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks I will check etsy. Just thought I would get opinions from here...to see how close I was to my pricing. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

No opinions on pricing, but a bit of a tip. My wife used to do baby items, and if she sat there knitting baby shoes at a show, all the lady's faces lit up as they saw the baby items and if a baby was on the way anywhere in the family or neighborhood, they'd pop for a pair or two. She was almost constantly surrounded by Grandmas-to-be and others. Plus, she could combine selling and working........Good luck.........Joe


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I personally would gladly pay $20 for the hat. Its adorable!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> I personally would gladly pay $20 for the hat. Its adorable!


I don't have babies or grand babies but agree on the price and cute factor.


----------

